# How should an older dog react around a puppy?



## Sophiamve (Aug 5, 2012)

My neighbors really wanted their 5 year old dog to meet my 10 week old puppy, but as soon as their dog got close to my puppy she stopped and didn't move her body or head and growled. I was holding my puppy back a little and when she growled I backed up. My neighbors just kept insisting she won't hurt my puppy but I did not agree. How is an older dog supposed to respond to a puppy? I'm so scared a dog is going to attack my puppy when the owners say its "okay"


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

We have had meetings with older dogs where the older dog sniffs, then licks Hans's mouth. Also, sniffing with calm, horizontal (not upright) tail wagging. 

A lot of older dogs do not like puppies and think they should be put in their place. You are wise to be careful.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Never believe the owner over the dog. Lots of adult dogs do not like puppies. Under no circumstances let a growling dog near your puppy. It's your job to protect him and keeping him back is the way to do it.

My older dog would like nothing more in the world than to be a puppy sitter. He LOVES puppies. People bring their little ones over to meet him to ensure their pups have a good experience with adult dogs. Even though he loves puppies, I always put him in a down and make him stay there so he doesn't accidentally scare the pup by being too pushy or smush it with a foot. Once the pup is feeling good around him, then I let him up and make sure he's very gentle.


----------



## JimX (Aug 9, 2012)

Take the cues from the dogs, not the owners. If she's growling threateningly, don't push your pup forward. It could hurt her psychological development and make her fearful towards dogs in the future.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There is no "should". There is no "supposed to". Some dogs are great with puppies, others are not. That's just how they are. I'd err on the side of caution if it were my puppy because I want interactions with other dogs to be a positive experience not a terrifying one!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Absolutely do not let that dog interact with your puppy. Stiff body and growling is saying back off. Bring that puppy closer and that dog will react in a negative way. I'll guarantee it.

Elaine summed it up perfectly... "never believe the owner over the dog". That dog wanted no part of your puppy. 

My advice... never let your puppy (or dog when he gets older) interact with this dog.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> Absolutely do not let that dog interact with your puppy. Stiff body and growling is saying back off. Bring that puppy closer and that dog will react in a negative way. I'll guarantee it.
> 
> Elaine summed it up perfectly... "never believe the owner over the dog". That dog wanted no part of your puppy.
> 
> My advice... never let your puppy (or dog when he gets older) interact with this dog.


 
I think saying never is a bit harsh. There are still things you can do to get them used to each other without being close enough for the pup to get hurt. Take daily walks, one dog on one sideof the street, the other on the opposite. Things like that. You are being very wise to be careful though.

When we brought our pup home, our 2 year old GSD wanted to kill him. We did a lot of slow introductions and Leyna now adores Zeus.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

jaggirl47 said:


> I think saying never is a bit harsh. There are still things you can do to get them used to each other without being close enough for the pup to get hurt. Take daily walks, one dog on one sideof the street, the other on the opposite. Things like that. You are being very wise to be careful though.
> 
> When we brought our pup home, our 2 year old GSD wanted to kill him. We did a lot of slow introductions and Leyna now adores Zeus.


But why do these two dogs have to get along or be friends? Your situations a little different because your dogs live together. These dogs just live near each other. 

OP ... if you really feel they need to be friends then go with this advice. It is good advice. I just wouldn't risk it if this were my puppy. All it takes is one attack to change the mindset of a puppy towards other dogs.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> But why do these two dogs have to get along or be friends? Your situations a little different because your dogs live together. These dogs just live near each other.
> 
> OP ... if you really feel they need to be friends then go with this advice. It is good advice. I just wouldn't risk it if this were my puppy. All it takes is one attack to change the mindset of a puppy towards other dogs.


 
Yes, my situation is different. However, if they are neighbors it is best for the dogs to be used to each other. They don't have to be friends but they do need to learn to be good neighbors.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

my rufus used to be awesome with puppies . once he turned 8 he decided he didnt like puppies anymore (probably due to puppy teeth and the jumping ) now he prefers older calm dogs.. every dog is different.. dont risk your puppy with the neighbors dog


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

wait a while till yours is close to adult 

remember there are also a lot dogs that will snarl and beat on pups but be perfectly normal with adult dogs 

i know the meanest female dog that always wants to put pups in their place and guards her ball like a lioness make the worst noises but she doesnt act like that around my dog and she doesnt guard her ball around my dog either she acts like a normal dog around mine.

Dogs change personalities with what they can get away with so smart they are lol


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

I would'nt let my puppy near it. This is someone else's dog and you have no controll over it. I let my dog meet someone dog and she was'nt a puppy. They said their dog loved other dogs and then she attacked mine. So you can't take other peoples word on it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

keep your pup away from the neighbors dog. when your dog is older
things may change. why are you affraid of a dog attacking because
the owner says it's ok? it doesn't matter what they say. you don't have
to let your pup get close to other dogs. are you in a puppy class?
if so, get together with the pups from the class.



Sophiamve said:


> My neighbors really wanted their 5 year old dog to meet my 10 week old puppy, but as soon as their dog got close to my puppy she stopped and didn't move her body or head and growled. I was holding my puppy back a little and when she growled I backed up. My neighbors just kept insisting she won't hurt my puppy but I did not agree. How is an older dog supposed to respond to a puppy?
> 
> >>>> I'm so scared a dog is going to attack my puppy when the owners say its "okay"<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> There is no "should". There is no "supposed to". Some dogs are great with puppies, others are not. That's just how they are. I'd err on the side of caution if it were my puppy because I want interactions with other dogs to be a positive experience not a terrifying one!


:thumbup:

Theoretically they would be tolerant and loving to puppies 

Libby loathes puppies and acts like it's catching. 

I always tell her, she was a puppy once, too!

She doesn't believe me and thinks she popped out of the womb just like she is now. 

Oh, and not all dogs are real tolerant of disabled dogs, either - she isn't.


----------

